# Blood parrot cichlids safe with plants?



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

How many parrots are we talking? They are big messy fish, and I don't think even one would be very good in that size tank. 

I'm not sure how they would be with plants. Cichlids are kind of hit or miss; some of them will leave stuff alone, others are plant eating, aggressive monsters. That goes for any type of cichlid lol.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

I have never had one but have seen in LFSs that they are diggers. he might not chomp on the plants but they can dig big holes and disrupt everything around, just like most central and south american cichlids


----------



## seds (Jan 30, 2009)

True story, so this person goes out and wants a *jack dempsey*. After a time of arguing I said fine they could buy it and put it in. The tank _was_ empty except for plants, plankton, snails, midge larva and a lone WCMM.

YAY

They said they'd set up a tank of their own in a few months and would whisk it away, but my people will have to wait until then to see my mineralized topsoil tank journal I was about to start.

Awwww.


So far the creature hasn't destroyed my plants. But we'll see. I removed the limnophila from my 35 and put it in my 10 gallon. I have Egeria najas, willow moss, hornwort, bladderwort, java ferns, an anubias and lemna trisulca. All are either "herbivore safe" or can grow floating. Or both. What could possibly go wrong? (nothing) CASE CLOSED!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

seds said:


> True story, so this person goes out and wants a *jack dempsey*. After a time of arguing I said fine they could buy it and put it in. The tank _was_ empty except for plants, plankton, snails, midge larva and a lone WCMM.
> 
> YAY
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean by "case closed"? In fact what are you trying to say in your post? It makes zero sense to me and is not clear whether you have the Dempsey in your tank or someone else does. 

I always say that if you have to hope for the best with your fish choice then you are almost always going to be disappointed eventually. Why ask for trouble? The bigger chiclids grow the more likely they are to dig up the substrate.

Bruce


----------

